# Wav on DVD!



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi

I have a lot of recorded .wav files that I need to put it on DVD so it can be played on a DVD Player, I tried to use nero but it only copy wma or MP3 and converting all these files to mp3 will too much space like some gigabytes:sigh: so is there is a program that can burn wav files so it can be played on DVD player.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Audio DVD Creator: *http://www.audio-dvd-creator.com/guide.htm*


> # Rip Audio CD to WAV files, and import them to Audio DVD directly.
> # Import 96kHz/24bits WAV files, and keep the superb quality.



EDIT: I'm not sure what you mean by "_converting all these files to mp3 will too much space like some gigabytes_." MP3s are about 10 times smaller than WAVs. You could convert all your files to MP3, then burn to a data DVD as MP3s instead of converting to the Audio-DVD format. Your DVD player would need to support MP3 playback for this method to work.


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

yea you are right it's 10 times smaller than WAV but when it's originally wav files and you want to convert it to MP3 it takes too much space.
for example I got a 30 MB wav file when I converted it, the converted file = over 100 MB.

I hope you understand what I am saying.

I'm trying the Audio DVD Creator and I will tell you when I'm done.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you convert a 30mb WAV to MP3, it should be about 3-4mb, not 100mb.

What program are you using to convert, and what settings are you using (stereo/mono, bitrate, etc)?


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

First the program that you give me didn't support my wav files
read this:
http://www.audio-dvd-creator.com/faq-detail.htm#sec1_2

second I'm using Fox video convertor and CD Quality
other qualities are: AM Quality, studio Quality, Tape Quality and voice Quality.

I don't know about this, and thanks for your attention.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If there's a problem with your WAV files not being supported, convert them to MP3 with Switch (free version). Then you can either burn the MP3s to DVD as data, or you can use Audio DVD Creator to make an Audio-DVD from the MP3s.


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

I used switch and here is the result:
I converted a 17 MB wav file the output file size is 69 MB is that right or what?
you said the size should be 3 times smaller what I see is that the size is 3 times bigger 
I will need more than one DVD but is what happening right?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open Windows Explorer and go to the folder where your WAVs are. Right-click the largest one and select Properties. Click the Summary tab, then click the Advanced button. Post back with the details listed (bit rate, sample size, channels, sample rate and audio format)

Then do the same for one of the MP3s you created (bit rate, channels, sample rate)

The only way I can think of that would give you such large converted MP3s is if the original WAV was recorded at very low quality in mono (small file size) and you're converting it to high quality MP3 (large filesize). I've been using various audio formats for years and I've never known an MP3 to be larger than a WAV for the same data.


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

yea man the wav files is recorded in fact I think that's the problem anyway here is

*The Wav file Summary:*
Bitrate 64Kbps
Audio Sample size 4 bit
Channels 1(mono)
Audio Sample rate 16Khz
Audio Format IMA ADPCM

*The Output MP3 file summary:*
Bitrate 128Kbps
Channels 1(mono)
Audio Sample rate 16Khz
Audio Format IMA ADPCM 

I think now I will need to convert them all and burn them to several DVD's so they
get to work perfect right?

Thanks for your attention again man, really appreciate it.:grin:


----------

